# Litter question



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

Hey im just wondering if it would be okay to use cat litter in my rats litter bins. I know not to use clumping because it'll clump in their belly, but is non-clumping okay?


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I would think as long as it's non clumping or really dusty it "should" be safe. Like yesterday's news or other paper pellet sorts are fine.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

What type of litter specifically are you wanting to try? There's a ton of different materials cat litters use now besides just clay. And little curious nibblers might eat a bit that could be poisonous (like maybe those "pearl" bead litters). I think a paper pellet litter would be ok, or pelleted aspen.


----------



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

Finnebon said:


> What type of litter specifically are you wanting to try? There's a ton of different materials cat litters use now besides just clay. And little curious nibblers might eat a bit that could be poisonous (like maybe those "pearl" bead litters). I think a paper pellet litter would be ok, or pelleted aspen.


it looks like gravel, I think its called Maxx by Purina

also i'm in canada so sorry if you dont have this


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

it's a clumping litter with chemicals to kill bacteria and odor. I would definately not use this with rats.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Would "Scwheat" (probably spelled wrong) be safe? But to be honest, I would really feel much safer just using something like the Kaytee Clean n Cozy (you can get a big bulk bag on drs foster and smith) that's just dustfree white paper shreds. I would imagine would be a LOT cheaper than cat litters too. I used a pelleted wood cat/horse stall litter for my rabbit's litterboxs and it's so much more expensive than what I use for my ratties.


----------



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

mimsy said:


> it's a clumping litter with chemicals to kill bacteria and odor. I would definately not use this with rats.


no, im talking about the non clumping version


----------



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

Finnebon said:


> Would "Scwheat" (probably spelled wrong) be safe? But to be honest, I would really feel much safer just using something like the Kaytee Clean n Cozy (you can get a big bulk bag on drs foster and smith) that's just dustfree white paper shreds. I would imagine would be a LOT cheaper than cat litters too. I used a pelleted wood cat/horse stall litter for my rabbit's litterboxs and it's so much more expensive than what I use for my ratties.


Can you ship from that site to canada?


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Can you get paper pelleted cat litter in Canada? I have been buying the kind that petco sells, but the name brand is "yesterday's news". It works pretty well and is safe. I also use the pelleted pine horse stall pellets... They absorb urine well and I haven't seen any ill effects with the rats. I would NOT use swheat scoop as I remember reading from a poster once that her rats tried to eat it (the same with corn-based litters). I would use either paper or wood pelleted litter... I can't remember who, but there is a manufacturer of hardwood pelleted litter if you are uncomfortable with pine pellets. 

About the litter you mentioned.. I would check the bag and see if it says what chemicals are used in it... As long as it is unscented you might be able to try it and see how they do.. I'd just check their feet to look for signs of allergic reaction, etc.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm not sure if they ship outside the US, but you can probably call and ask them, or look it up on their website. Here's the link for the litter http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=24381


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I use an off-brand paper cat litter and it works very well IMO


----------



## RattieFosters (Aug 8, 2015)

I use a cat litter in my boys' litter box. It's called 'Good Mews'. I don't know if it's sold across the country (I also live in Canada), but here in BC Petland and Total Pet always have it. It's 100% recycled paper pellets, with no chemicals or dyes or perfumes. There's literally no dust at all, and it's pretty cheap. Only $7 for a 7kg bag (or 16lbs), and with only 3 rats it lasts me FOREVER.


----------



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

artgecko said:


> Can you get paper pelleted cat litter in Canada? I have been buying the kind that petco sells, but the name brand is "yesterday's news". It works pretty well and is safe. I also use the pelleted pine horse stall pellets... They absorb urine well and I haven't seen any ill effects with the rats. I would NOT use swheat scoop as I remember reading from a poster once that her rats tried to eat it (the same with corn-based litters). I would use either paper or wood pelleted litter... I can't remember who, but there is a manufacturer of hardwood pelleted litter if you are uncomfortable with pine pellets.
> 
> About the litter you mentioned.. I would check the bag and see if it says what chemicals are used in it... As long as it is unscented you might be able to try it and see how they do.. I'd just check their feet to look for signs of allergic reaction, etc.


okay thanks, I know we dont have 'petco' at least where I live in canada, i think i might test it as the bag DOES say NON- clumping and NON-scented, thanks


----------



## peace (Jun 26, 2015)

RattieFosters said:


> I use a cat litter in my boys' litter box. It's called 'Good Mews'. I don't know if it's sold across the country (I also live in Canada), but here in BC Petland and Total Pet always have it. It's 100% recycled paper pellets, with no chemicals or dyes or perfumes. There's literally no dust at all, and it's pretty cheap. Only $7 for a 7kg bag (or 16lbs), and with only 3 rats it lasts me FOREVER.


okay AWESOME!! ill look into it!!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

No clay litter, regardless of whether or not it clumps. (Same goes for non-clay clumping litters.)

Rats have extremely sensitive respiratory systems, and these types of litters have very small particles that can irritate the lungs easily.


----------

